# Happy Reading



## packsaddle (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.cambridgema.gov/CityOfCambri ... -21-10.pdf


----------



## vegas paul (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

Holy Cow!  It's especially interesting that the begin the document by ASSuming that there is a "Climate Emergency" - as a given fact.   No doubt as to what the (less than) hidden agenda is for this group...


----------



## packsaddle (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

My personal favorite:

"Converting City Council meals to meatless only with limits on dairy."


----------



## RJJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

And just where is this Nut case of a city?


----------



## packsaddle (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

Runner-Up:

"Increase the price of residential parking permits, with an annual increase every year for the

next 20 years. Charge extra for SUVs and other gas?guzzling vehicles."


----------



## RJJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

Just what is Enviromental Justice!


----------



## RJJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

Improve Building Codes....... watch out ICC! :lol:

Pack: I think you made this whole thing up just to pull everyone's leg!


----------



## packsaddle (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

This is the utopian ICC city.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: ROFL


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

rjj

Cambridge, Mass.  Home of Harvard and MIT.  Accross the river from Boston


----------



## RJJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

http://cambridgeenergyalliance.org/ I found it! :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

The name of the organization wrong; I'ts not Cambridge Climate College; it's Cambridge Climate Elementry School.

"III. Green Infrastructure (pg. 11).

(b)  The workshop could also train volunteers in each area to evaluate energy use in residences and have them knock on their neighbors' doors to offer free energy?efficiency evaluations.  This would cost little and allow for social marketing at a neighborhood level, as well as introduce neighbors to one another thus increasing community. In low?income areas, the volunteers could be paid."

This is the type of crap that major Universities are teach students; in place of how to make a living.

The "Far Left" has left the planet.   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Pass the Pot, please.

Uncle Bob


----------



## beach (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

Wheeeeeeeewwwww.......I was afraid it was in California! :shock:


----------



## conarb (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

I thought we fought WWII to defeat Fascism?

Since they want everyone riding bicycles it will be quite a sight to see us septuagenarians tottering around on two wheels, to say nothing of all the octogenarians.


----------



## Plans Approver (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading



> Since they want everyone riding bicycles it will be quite a sight to see us septuagenarians tottering around on two wheels, to say nothing of all the octogenarians.


They will probably allow 3 wheelers for older folks, even though the extra tire will contribute to the carbon footprint. But, then they will balance that by requiring unicycles for anyone under 49 or less. It all will work for the collaborative. :cry:


----------



## RJJ (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

Well they will have to pry may cold dead hand from the thermostat after the next two feet of snow! :lol:

Next they will be evaluating how much fuel a fire engine consumes while fighting a fire! That will go over big with the fire guys! Yes guy and gals its coming! Green fire engines that run on solar or maybe bio-fuel. Don't forget to fill the tank with tomatoes before you leave the station.

Maybe to save fuel the firemen can ride bikes to the fire. Many benefits with this. Fuel savings, Green transportation and health benefits! :mrgreen:


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading



> Next they will be evaluating how much fuel a fire engine consumes while fighting a fire! That will go over big with the fire guys!


Already being done by the number crunchers to save on fuel :cry:


----------



## texasbo (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

To reuse one of my favorite quotes, I was so pleased by all of this that I went out and burned some old tires in my back yard.

Every time I read nonsense like this, I let my big V-8 SS idle a little longer as it sits in my driveway before I take it out and tear up the streets on a pretty Saturday morning...


----------



## RJJ (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

Well Texasbo! Sometime you have to just lol @ the nut jobs out and about! :lol:


----------



## brudgers (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

Those fools in Cambridge should get some really smart people involved...

Even though there probably isn't, just maybe there's someone from MIT or Harvard living in their community who could weigh in on the issue in an informed way.


----------



## conarb (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: Happy ReadingBrudgers:How about the renowned Professor Henry Gates?henry_gates.jpg[/attachment:2ieuqhi3]

View attachment 66


View attachment 66


/monthly_2010_05/henry_gates.jpg.11d5b4b7f6b1e1938b69e7215d8cc0ca.jpg


----------



## peach (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

Actually, some of the suggestions aren't too bad and they can probably get stimulus money for implementing some (like weatherization).  I've never been to Cambridge, but I work in DC.. which has a zip car program and last year implemented sort of a "zip bike" program.  There's nothing wrong with having a more walkable community.

Eliminating the no right turn on red is a pretty good idea.  People will get the idea that they actually need to wait for the oncoming traffic before they execute the turn.  Sitting at lights when I want to turn right, but can't is a pet peeve of mine.  Let me turn and continue on.  Not driving is not an option I really have... it isn't a convenience for me (but it is for many).

Like so many of this type of documents, the bottom line is buried.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

ConArb,

I take back all the other ones........that was the funniest one you've posted.  Should have posted the sound bite from the big "O" incerting foot .........

I have to go change my under garment now :lol:


----------



## texasbo (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> Those fools in Cambridge should get some really smart people involved...Even though there probably isn't, just maybe there's someone from MIT or Harvard living in their community who could weigh in on the issue in an informed way.


Ya, those "really smart"  Harvard alums always weigh in with the appropriate measured response to environmental issues, don't they?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theodore_Kaczynski


----------



## brudgers (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading



			
				conarb said:
			
		

> Brudgers:How about the renowned Professor Henry Gates?henry_gates.jpg[/attachment:34ud16xp]


What exactly are you trying to say about him?


----------



## RJJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

Brudgers: I believe they are the real smart ones that have created this Green machine! Isn't Cambridge the central think tank?


----------



## brudgers (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> Brudgers: I believe they are the real smart ones that have created this Green machine! Isn't Cambridge the central think tank?


Greening is neither US centered nor led.

The Canadians are even ahead of us on this one.


----------



## RJJ (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: Happy Reading

YA I would have to agree! Not that moving in the direction of green is wrong or a bad idea!

Once again we have special interests looking to cash in. Solar has been trying to get a foot hold for years with very little success. Now with the fed giving out money a number of companies lining up for the hand out. I believe in the end it will not progress to far when the free ride ends. The consumer will be looking for a 7 to 10 year pay back.

Creating tighter building envelopes will just create a increase in mold and other issues. Seems like a good deal of this is money driven with not much regard for the consumer.


----------

